# icd 9 code- you code pleural



## arizona1 (Jun 17, 2010)

how would you code pleural mass?
would I use 786.6 (lung)
Thank you


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey,

As per ICD 9 CM ....

Mass --> Specified organ--> See disease by site --> => 511.0

And if u check the tabular list for 511.0 then I think 511.0 is good one.

Yaa, if ur report doesn't shows any findings regarding pleurisy then 786.6 is the correct one.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## boozaarn (Jun 18, 2010)

I would use 51889


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree with 518.89


----------

